

Apple's design process - sant0sk1
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2008/03/apples_design_p.html

======
ovi256
This does not really help. Yes, they put in a huge amount of time and they do
it right. OK, but really how do they do it? Nah, not for today.

~~~
tokipin
one of the commentors there mentioned how apple starts from the form and then
works on the function. in others words, first think: "what do i want?" and
then worry about "how do i do this?" to me that's obvious, but i realized most
companies don't see it that way when i saw how crappy every single mp3 player
except apple's was. as much as i don't like apple, they deserve where they're
at right now thanks to other companies hiring and letting permanoobs design
their crap

[http://www.slideshare.net/dansaffer/gaming-the-web-using-
the...](http://www.slideshare.net/dansaffer/gaming-the-web-using-the-
structure-of-games-to-design-better-web-apps)

